# Wie fahrt Ihr dies Jahr zurück vom Gardasee?



## elTorito (21. Mai 2012)

Bahn oder Shuttle? Welches Shuttle? Irgendwelche neuen Anbieter dieses Jahr am Start? Und vielleicht irgendeine alternative zu No Limits Sportreisen, ... am besten jemand der zuverlässig ist, jemanden pünktlich abholt und ohne Angstschweiß nach München bringt. 

Danke


----------



## transalbi (21. Mai 2012)

www.bikeshuttle.it


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (22. Mai 2012)

Diesmal wieder mit der Bahn. Dabei sollte man aber in 2012 den veränderten Fahrplan beachten.


----------



## steppenwolf1967 (22. Mai 2012)

mit der Bahn  -  schon gebucht :  Europa Spezialticket 2 Personen incl. RÃ¤der 78â¬
ROVERETO - STUTTGART   1x umsteigen in MÃ¼nchen.
Wir lassen uns mal Ã¼berraschen ob das alles so funktioniert   hoff mer malÂ´

Haimo


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Mai 2012)

Hier ist ein Beitrag aus dem Forum! 

ACHTUNG in diesem Sommer gibt es Sperren der Brennereisenbahn !!!!


----------



## elTorito (22. Mai 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Diesmal wieder mit der Bahn. Dabei sollte man aber in 2012 den veränderten Fahrplan beachten.



Zitat : " ... So ist zwischen 06.08. und 10.09.2012 gar kein Zugverkehr auf der Strecke möglich...." 

Damit dürfte sich Bahn erledigt haben , da wir am 7.8 zurück reisen

Dann frag ich mal bei 
www.bikeshuttle.it
und 
www.mybikeshuttle.de 

No Limits kann ich nach wie vor nicht empfehlen (2 Jahre mal mit gefahren, muss reichen ... ) 

Danke


----------



## Isar2 (22. Mai 2012)

zum Thema Angstschweiß beim Shuttle Rücktransport. Wir hatten hier die letzten Jahre auch mit den Eigenheiten der Shuttlefahrer zu kämpfen.
- Abholen vergessen
- übermüdeter Discjokey, der nach Dienstschluß zu uns an den Lago Maggiore kam und  beim heimfahren ab und zu weg nickte 
- Rennfahrer, der immer zu dicht auffuhr

All dies hat uns dann bewogen mal eine Rundtour( Ortlerrunde) zu machen, wo wir dann vom Start/Zielort entspannt mit dem eigenen Auto heimgefahren sind.
Also wenn es nicht unbedingt ein See als Ziel sein muß, vieleicht auch mal an Alternativen denken

MfG, Isar 2


----------



## laleso (22. Mai 2012)

Wie immer:

Rovereto - Brenner  = Eisenbahn 
Brenner - Innsbruck = im Windschatten von meinem Kumpel (Tier) in <45 min.
Innsbruck - Garmisch o. Mittenwald = Bahn (Bayern-Ticket)


----------



## elTorito (22. Mai 2012)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Also wenn es nicht unbedingt ein See als Ziel sein muß, vieleicht auch mal an Alternativen denken
> MfG, Isar 2



Ja, so ähnlich wars bei uns auch, dazu noch Schneeregen aufm Brenner, naja, andere Geschichte, hehe... 

Ursprünglicher Plan war nach München(wo auch immer Startort) zu fahren, Räder/Freundin ausladen, dann zum Gardasee, und mit der Bahn oder Shuttle zurück, dann AlpenX , dann gemütlich heim fahren ohne Zeitdruck, leider kein Reisefähiges Auto am Start diesen Sommer, so werde ich das aber wohl das nächste mal machen. 

Problem bisher war immer in München den Anschluss nach Düsseldorf zu bekommen, letztes Jahr verpasst (wg. Shuttledienst), standen wir in MUC und keine Bahn wollte uns mitnehmen wegen der Räder (4) , obwohl Radplätze frei waren sagte der Schaffner uns ist nicht, Ende der Geschichte war 2 Sind mit der Bahn nach Hause, 2 mit gemieteten Auto und den 4 Bikes, nach Mitternacht in Düsseldorf getroffen. Im ersten Jahr wg. Stuttgart 21 auch mit über 6 Std Verspätung in Düsseldorf eingetrudelt. 

Naja, mal schauen ob irgendein Shuttle Anbieter uns bis 13 Uhr in München abliefern kann, gibt auch dieses mal wieder nur eine direkte Verbindung nach Ddorf ab MUC um 13:44. Alles danach dürfte zeitlich wieder ziemlich stressen


----------



## Fette Qualle (22. Mai 2012)

Isar2 schrieb:


> zum Thema Angstschweiß beim Shuttle Rücktransport. Wir hatten hier die letzten Jahre auch mit den Eigenheiten der Shuttlefahrer zu kämpfen.
> - Abholen vergessen
> - übermüdeter Discjokey, der nach Dienstschluß zu uns an den Lago Maggiore kam und  beim heimfahren ab und zu weg nickte
> - Rennfahrer, der immer zu dicht auffuhr
> ...



interessant wäre für die Gemeinde zu wissen, was für "Firmen" das waren!!


----------



## sub-xero (22. Mai 2012)

Bin letztes Jahr Shuttle gefahren, weil die Deutsche Bahn gar keine Räder mehr transportiert hat. Hat eigentlich einigermaßen gut geklappt, obwohl der Fahrer auch mit den Abholadressen durcheinandergekommen ist und beinahe zwei Biker vergessen hätte. Und er ist gefahren wie ein Geisteskranker.

Wenn man dieses Jahr die DB wählt und Zweifel wegen des reduzierten Fahrplanes hat, einfach telefonisch reservieren. Die Radfahrerhotline ist wirklich gut und die sagen einem dann schon, ob man Fahrräder mitnehmen kann oder nicht.

Der Vorschlag von laleso ist auch sehr gut. Man muss halt hoffen, dass man in Rovereto mit seinen Bikes in den Zug gelassen wird. Da gab's angeblich auch schon Leute, die da Probleme hatten. Und es ist halt nicht so bequem, wie sich nonstop nach München fahren zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (22. Mai 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> interessant wäre für die Gemeinde zu wissen, was für "Firmen" das waren!!



Ich habs ja schon geschrieben "No Limits Sportreisen" ... 

Das lief so ab, wegen der Zugverbindung ab MUC wollten wir auf Nummer sicher gehen, und haben bei der Firma nachgefragt und einen Extra Aufschlag für "Früheres abholen" bezahlt, das wars uns Wert , damit wir mehr Puffer haben... 

8:00 Uhr war vereinbart , um 8:30 kam dann ein Bus von dem Unternehmen, wir wurden noch gefragt ob wir die Gruppe seien mit Abholung 8:00 für um 13 Uhr in München sein, ja waren wir... 

Wir standen aber nicht auf dem Papier, wurden also nicht mitgenommen, der Kollege würde gleich da sein und fuhr weiter. 

Wir warteten weiter, es gesellte sich ein Biker zu uns, der andere Bus war voll, und er musste sich von seiner Gruppe trennen und bei uns mitfahren . 

Um 9:00 warteten wir immer noch, ein Pärchen gesellte sich zu uns , die wurden von Ihren Hotel aus zu unserem geschickt (Sammelpunkt), das Pärchen hatte als Abholzeitpunkt 9:00 (schriftlich bestätigt) ... 

Wir zahlen also Aufpreis dafür das wir viel später mit den leuten mitfahren die Regulären Preis zahlen, wunderbar... 

Um 9:30 kam dann das Shuttle, um 9:45 unter Protest losgefahren, um nicht noch mehr Zeit zu verlieren, der Fahrer versuchte irgendwie Zeit rauszufahren, mit viel Verkehr, Schneeregen, schlechte sicht ,schlidderten wir dann über den Brenner, eine halbe Std Kaffee/Pipi Pause musste auch noch gemacht werden... 

Zwischenzeitlich erfuhren wir das unser Zug in MUC ne Std Verspätung hatte, das führte zu einen noch agressiveren Fahrstil, also, ich bin an Auto Fahren so einiges gewohnt, aber da bekam ich echt Angst , die Mädels im Auto sagten gar nichts mehr und waren nur noch Kreideweiß im gesicht... 

Naja, Zug verpasst, war irgendwo klar, ab ins Reisecenter, (Samstag Abends) , nächste Zug der Räder mitnimmt fährt Sonntag Abend ... Wir könnten aber trotzdem mal am Gleis nachfragen ob evtl. nicht doch irgendwo noch ein Zug mit freien Radplätzen ist... gab es , man wollte uns nicht mitnehmen, nach hin und her dann Leihwagen, Räder rein, 2 mit dem ICE ... 

ca. 18 Stunden Rückreise, ... Plus Extra Kosten für Bahn/Mietauto/Sprit 

Mit ach und krach und erst mit drohung von Anwalt haben wir das Geld zurück bekommen welches wir für die frühere Abholung (20 EUR) bezahlt hatten , auf die ganze Situation wurde nicht eingegangen, kein Tut uns Leid da ist was schief gelaufen oder sonstiges


----------



## laleso (22. Mai 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag von laleso ist auch sehr gut. Man muss halt hoffen, dass man in Rovereto mit seinen Bikes in den Zug gelassen wird. Da gab's angeblich auch schon Leute, die da Probleme hatten. Und es ist halt nicht so bequem, wie sich nonstop nach München fahren zu lassen.



Wenn der Zug bereits in Rovereto voll ist, lassen die niemanden mehr einsteigen - ob reserviert oder nicht.
Zu Stoßzeiten stehen wegen der zu erwartenden Tumulte sogar extra zwei Carabinieri bereit...

Wenn das passiert, dann einfach über Bozen (Umsteigen) zum Brenner fahren. Kostet gleich wenig und ist nur minimal langsamer.

Unangenehm wird´s nur, wenn vom Brenner nach IBK Regen angesagt ist.
Mal schnell auf die Bahn ausweichen ist derzeit wegen der Bauarbeiten ja nicht.

Alles in Allem ist mir das aber um Längen angenehmer, als mich dem Stress mit der bekloppten Raserei auszusetzen.


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Mai 2012)

*Hier gibt es eine direkte Zugverbindung mit Bikeabteil!*
Innsbruck  Landeck - St. Anton Feldkirch  Bregenz  Lindau  Ravensburg  Ulm  Stuttgart  Heidelberg  Mannheim  Remagen  Bonn  Köln  Düsseldorf - Gelsenkirchen  Münster


----------



## fissenid (23. Mai 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon geschrieben "No Limits Sportreisen" ...
> 
> Das lief so ab, wegen der Zugverbindung ab MUC wollten wir auf Nummer sicher gehen, und haben bei der Firma nachgefragt und einen Extra Aufschlag für "Früheres abholen" bezahlt, das wars uns Wert , damit wir mehr Puffer haben...
> 
> ...



Genau so ging es uns auch in 2009! In 2011 sind wir mit Bike´n Ride gefahren.

Gar kein Vergleich. Getränke und Magazin im Auto. Fahrer war eher zu früh da als zu spät. Super Service und toller Preis!!

 http://www.bike-n-ride.de/Willkommen.html


----------



## gewitterBiker (23. Mai 2012)

Wir zelten noch am Gardasee ein paar Tage mit unseren Mädels. 
Die ohne Mädels lassen sich das Auto bringen: transalp-shuttle.com ... kostet 250,- von Chur nach Riva und man hat alles vor Ort. Finde ich eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Crissi (23. Mai 2012)

Per Mitfahrgelegenheit!!!!:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=574613

Stressfrei, pünktlich, Preiswert!!!!

Einfach in Riva ins Auto einsteigen und losfahren! Kein Gerangel im Zug, kein Stress mit irgendwelchen Schaffnern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster22 (23. Mai 2012)

Hier auch noch ein Beitrag aus dem Forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=571323

Ich habe über www.mypersonaldriver.de gebucht! Die Kommunikation war bis jetzt super und der Preis OK.


----------



## elTorito (23. Mai 2012)

Hi , 

Danke für eure Antworten, 
ich warte jetzt noch auf Antwort von bikeshuttle.it und bike-n-ride.de

von mypersonaldriver habe ich ein Angebot, sehr freundlicher Verein , leider können die mir zu unseren Wunschtermin nur ein Transfer für 199/Person anbieten. Da sonst keine Anfragen vorliegen. 

Anzeige bei Mitfahrgelegenheit hab ich auch mal reingesetzt, später nochmal bisschen rumtelefonieren. 

Mal schauen was sich noch so ergibt, Direktverbindung ab Innsbruck -> Düsseldorf, geht wohl nur täglich ab 8:56, und auch da käme noch der Shuttle hinzu, wären ca. 168*2 + 70*2... irgendwie auch umständlich zu handeln

Beim jetzigen Stand der DInge kämen wir besser und günstiger Weg wenn wir ein Tag früher oder ein tag später abreisen würden ;-) Das ist allerdings definitiv ein Tag zu wenig bzw. einer zu viel..


----------



## elTorito (23. Mai 2012)

Hey, nochmal ich ... ;-) 
Rückreise zu planen ist ja schlimmer als den ganzen AlpX zu planen ... 

Hab nochmal die bahn.de gequält (wobei ich mich ja langsam Frage warum einige Verbindungen mal ja, mal nein zur Verfügung stehen...) nun denn auch egal... 

Zug ab Rovereto 09:43 würde 118 EUR kosten, plus Räder nehme ich mal an, wegen der Bauarbeiten steht ein Vermerk: 



> EC    88: Brennero/Brenner -  Innsbruck Hbf:  Bauarbeiten.   Strecke zwischen Brennero/Brenner und  Innsbruck Hbf unterbrochen. Ersatzverkehr eingerichtet. In Innsbruck  Anschluss an EC Richtung München. Bitte auf Durchsagen und Wegeleitung  vor Ort achten. Durchgehende Beförderung (Zug-Bus-Zug) für  mobilitätseingeschränkte Reisende und Fahrräder möglich.



Demnach könnte diese Option klappen, der Rückreise Termin am 7.8. fällt wohl total aus der Rolle , weitere Angebote von Shuttle Diensten kämen wir auch nicht unter 190/Nase weg,Zitat eines Unternenehmers: "Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es an Wochentagen im August kaum Anfragen für einen Rücktransfer" , wenn man dem glauben schenken kann müssten wir ja an diesem Dienstag ziemlich alleine in Rovereto stehen , heute Abend mal die Freundin fragen ob wir das wagen sollen ;-) 

Danke


----------



## Bierstadt (24. Mai 2012)

Ich kann bestätigen, das die Rückreise bis zum Brenner blöd ist. Das Bike Shuttle ist mir zu teuer. 2011 bin ich mitte August von Rovereto zum Brenner gefahren, um 7 Uhr. Eine Bekannte hat mich von Torbole um 6:30 Uhr per Auto hingebracht. Ich bin deswegen so früh los, weil mich die Berichte im Internet und von Freunden schon schlechtes ahnen liessen. Der Zug mit dem ich von Rovereto nach Bozen gefahren bin brauchte 1 Stunde 5 Minuten und verfügte pro Wagon über einen Rad-Stellplatz. D.h. pro Zug kommen nicht gerade viele Biker mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. In der Hochsaison mittags im Zug mit zu kommen ist daher eher Glücksache. Meine Freunde, die das machen wollten mussten drei Züge warten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In Bozen bin ich umgestiegen. In diesem Zug gab es einen Wagon, in den man 20 Räder reinstellen konnte - geht also doch - und weil ja aus Rovereto nicht so viele mitkamen (um die Uhrzeit) war der Wagon noch relativ leer. Ich habe aber ein paar Leute getroffen, die meinten, das der Wagon i.d.R. voller ist. Im Übrigen: Der Zug von Bozen zum Brenner braucht 1 Stunde 22 Minuten, lt. Fahrplan. Am Brenner bin ich ausgestiegen und bei super Wetter die Strecke bis nach Insbruck gefahren. An dem Tag gab es relativ viel Gegenwind, ich war alleine und im übrigen: es geht nicht nur Bergab! sondern auch 65m rauf. In Insbruck hatte ich eine Stunde Aufenthalt und habe mir erst mal die Stadt angeschaut und was zu Essen besorgt. Dort habe ich ein BayernTicket (21 Euro) gekauft mit dem bin ich bis nach Hanau gefahren. Der Zug in Insbruck hatte einen Wagon für Räder, wie der ab Bozen (nur moderner). Die Verbindung war super schnell bis München-Parsing. Von dort musste ich die Regionalbahn nehmen. Anschließend von Hanau per RMV S-Bahn nach Hause. Das Ticket zum Brenner kostet etwa 10 Euro (weiß ich nicht genau da mir eins geschenkt wurde). Das ist zwar billig, aber es kostet Zeit und die Regionalzüge haben auch Verspätung usw. Ich habe den ganzen Tag bis nach Hause gebraucht, weil in Hanau im Stellwerk der Blitz eingeschlagen ist und kaum ein Zug fahren konnte. In Hanau war ich gegen 21 Uhr. Für diese Art zu Reisen braucht man Geduld und Zeit.
Alternativ gab es eine Europabahnverbindung für knapp 78 Euro - ohne Fahrrad (entgegen der neuen Info von steppenwolf1967). 2011 hatte ich gelesen, das man sein Bike in einen Karton packen und es dann als Gepäck mitnehmen darf. Diese Variante war mir aber zu kompliziert. Aber der Vorteil ist: man brauchte nicht umsteigen. Dieser Zug fuhr bis Frankfurt/M.


----------



## bike_dude (24. Mai 2012)

Gilt das Bayernticket schon ab Innsbruck?


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Mai 2012)

bike_dude schrieb:


> Gilt das Bayernticket schon ab Innsbruck?


*Nein! *
Das Ticket gilt bis nach Ãsterreich (von und nach Kufstein sowie von und nach Salzburg Hbf)

Bei Nichtbeachtung kostet der Spass 65â¬uro!


----------



## sub-xero (24. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> *Nein! *
> Das Ticket gilt bis nach Ãsterreich (von und nach Kufstein sowie von und nach Salzburg Hbf)
> 
> Bei Nichtbeachtung kostet der Spass 65â¬uro!




War das schon immer so? Bisher hat mir jeder erzÃ¤hlt, dass sie ab Innsbruck mit dem Bayern-Ticket zurÃ¼ck nach MUC gefahren sind. Oder hatten die nur GlÃ¼ck, dass sie nicht erwischt wurden?


----------



## laleso (24. Mai 2012)

Die Dame vom Innsbrucker Fahrkartenschalter hat mir jedenfalls das Bayernticket verkauft. 
Die Aufgabenstellung war, mit fünf Personen nach Garmisch zu fahren.
Allerdings wurden wir im Zug nicht kontrolliert...


----------



## Hofbiker (24. Mai 2012)

Im Link zu DB ist es genau angefÃ¼hrt! 
Hier ist die Karte mit dem Geltungsbereich des Bayerntickets!

Wie gesagt ansonsten kostet es 65 â¬uro als Schwarzfahrerticket. 


Die ÃBB bietet eine Supersparpaket an! Startpreis ab Innsbruck nach Stuttgart um 29,-- â¬uro! 
z.B. nach KÃ¶ln! um 49,--  â¬uro 

zuzÃ¼glich Aufpreis fÃ¼r Rad!  Klingt echt gut!


----------



## Anselm_X (24. Mai 2012)

Hofbiker hat bzgl. des Geltungsbereichs des Bayerntickets recht.

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch eine Alternative, die für Einzelfahrer attraktiv sein könnte: Das Werdenfels-Ticket.
Das gilt z. B. von Mittenwald bis Tutzing (optional von Seefeld) und kann für die S-Bahn-Benutzung upgegradet werden.
Aber Achtung: Im Ggs. zu früher ist der Radtransport im Werdenfels-Ticket nicht mehr inkludiert! Ggf. direkt in Innsbruck eine internationale Radkarte lösen (10,- EUR) dann hat man Ruhe.
http://www.bahn.de/regional/view/regionen/bayern/freizeit/werdenfels.shtml

Für Radgruppen empfiehlt sich übrigens in Österreich das "Einfach raus Radticket"-Ticket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierstadt (24. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt. Ab Innsbruck muss man ein Ticket bis zur Grenze Deutschland kaufen, ich meine es kostet ca. 7 Euro. Ab da gilt dann das Bayern Ticket.


----------



## bike_dude (24. Mai 2012)

Okay Danke für die Antworten. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht gilt, aber sicher war ich mir nicht dass es nicht so ne Regelung wie zB. nach Salzburg gibt.


----------



## elTorito (25. Mai 2012)

nach mehreren tagen Recherchen nach möglichen Bahnverbindungen und einholen von Shuttle Angeboten, haben wir nun ein Angebot bekommen für 190 EUR (2 personen) (Tobole-München) , aufgrund dessen haben wir uns entschieden mit dem Auto anzureisen, ich hoffe meine Kiste packt den Weg nach München und zurück, hehe.. 

Billigste Hinfahrt ab Düsseldorf inkl. Räder wären 127 EUR gewesen, mit 1 x Umsteigen in Stuttgart, Billigste Rückfahrt wäre auch 127 EUR gewesen, allerdings City Night Line, hätte man noch bei der bahn anrufen müssen und für Räder reservieren. Hotline zu teuer, kommt meist eh nichts bei rum, naja. Dann hätte es ab Rovereto noch eine einzige Verbindung gegeben um 9:43, welche trotz der Baustellen, die Räder Mitnahme ermöglichen könnte. Allerdings auch nur bis München. 

Abgesehen vom "Stress" der Autofahrt, sollte die Anreise/Abreise bis/von München günstiger ausfallen, sollte aber passen, da wir nach Ankunft noch eine Nacht in München sind, und bei Abreise eh ausgeruht sind. 

Wäre echt wünschenswert das die Bahn mal in Punkto Radtransport mal was vorrantreibt. 

Ahso. diesmal lassen wir uns von sport-shuttle.de shuttlen, abgesehen von das einzigste "bezahlbare" Angebot fand ich auch nett bei denen der vermerk das man das mit dem frühen Anschlusszug eher vermeiden sollte ;-)  Die haben mir auch noch ein PDF dran gehaengt wegen den Bahnverkehr, hänge ich mal hier rein, interessiert evtl. noh den ein oder anderen. 

Andere freundliche (und persönliche) Angebote erhielt ich noch von bikeshuttle.it, bikeshuttle.at und mybikeshuttle.de. 

Wünsche allen die Ihren Hin/Rücktransport noch nicht unter dach und fach haben eine frohe Planung ;-) 

Und Danke für eure Antworten 
gruß
Peter


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Mai 2012)

Warum nimmst du das Sparpaket von der ÃBB nich in Anspruch.
Der Zug fÃ¤hrt von MÃ¼nster bis nach Innbruck ohne umzusteigen!
Und bei rechtzeitiger Buchung Ã¼bers Internet kostet der Spass von KÃ¶ln nach IBK nur 49 â¬uro zuzÃ¼glich 10 â¬uro Fahrradticket!


----------



## elTorito (26. Mai 2012)

Weil die Abfahrt in Innsbruck ab 8:56 wäre / ist, Shuttle bis Innsbruck käme 75 EUR/Person, + 49*2 + 2 * 10 , macht auch schon über 200 EUR , und von Rovereto aus nimmt wohl während der Baustellenzeit nur ein Zug bzw. Bus morgens Räder mit, die Verbindung um 9:46 rum. 

Also irgendwie auch zu kompliziert / umständlich, das mit dem Auto passt schon, ist die bequemere Lösung denke ich und wahrscheinlich auch kostengünstigste. 

Letztendlich hat eine Bahn Fernverbindung bei mir noch nie nach Plan geklappt, mein geilstes Erlebnis war CNL HH -> Düsseldorf, Bahn suchte mir eine Verbindung raus, mit Umsteigen in Dortmund, in Dortmund angekommen war der Anschlusszug weg weil der CNL Verspätung hatte, mit Bummelzügen und 3 Stunden später dann in Düsseldorf angekommen, später als ich mich beschwerte erfuhr ich das wenn ich nicht in Dortmund ausgestiegen wäre, der Zug durchgefahren wäre nach Düsseldorf, durch das Umsteigen aber wäre ich laut Plan 2 Minuten schneller in Düsseldorf gewesen... Fahre nicht so oft Bahn, hätte mich da wohl besser erkundigen sollen welcher Zug wohin fährt. 

Ok, wenn sich das Shuttle verspätet kann die Bahn auch nichts dafür wenn der Zug dann Weg ist, da wir dies Jahr auch nur 2 Personen sind, also meine Freundin und ich, ist das mit der Autoreise nach München schon okay denke ich.


----------



## elTorito (6. Juni 2012)

Hi, ich nochmal...

habe gerade ein Anruf bekommen von http://www.mypersonaldriver.de/, man fragte mich ob ich nun schon anderweitig gebucht hätte, weil man nun eine Anfrage vorliegen hätte , und das kombinieren könnte. Tut nichts zur Sache hier, aber ich finde das sehr Kundenfreundlich, hilft evtl. dem ein oder anderen bei der Shuttle Suche/Auswahl


----------



## sully77 (8. Juni 2012)

wir fahren am 7.8.12 mit sport-shuttle.de von torbole nach münchen. 95.-
is nicht soooo viel mehr als der zug aber schneller, bequemer, kein gedrängele und sicherer sitzplatz für uns und die räder. sehr nette und zuverlässige kommunikation bisher


----------



## elTorito (8. Juni 2012)

sully77 schrieb:


> wir fahren am 7.8.12 mit sport-shuttle.de von torbole nach münchen. 95.-
> is nicht soooo viel mehr als der zug aber schneller, bequemer, kein gedrängele und sicherer sitzplatz für uns und die räder. sehr nette und zuverlässige kommunikation bisher


 
Hehe, dann sitzen wir wohl im gleichen Shuttle ?


----------



## sully77 (9. Juni 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Hehe, dann sitzen wir wohl im gleichen Shuttle ?



wahrscheinlich! habt ihr hotel auch schon??  wird sind im Benaco.
wann und wo fahrt ihr denn los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (10. Juni 2012)

sully77 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich! habt ihr hotel auch schon??  wird sind im Benaco.
> wann und wo fahrt ihr denn los?



Wir werden woh lim New Garden sein , und wir starten am 28.7 in München


----------



## sully77 (10. Juni 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Wir werden woh lim New Garden sein , und wir starten am 28.7 in München



hui, da seid ihr lang unterwegs. wir fahren am 2.8. am tegernsee los.


----------



## elTorito (10. Juni 2012)

sully77 schrieb:


> hui, da seid ihr lang unterwegs. wir fahren am 2.8. am tegernsee los.



7 Tage Radeln, und 3 tage Strand, bzw. schauen wir mal, ich halt das eh nie lange am Strand aus ;-) 

Dann wünsche ich euch mal ne schöne Tour, wo fahrt Ihr denn lang? Und sehen uns spätestens im Shuttle am 7.8. Hehe.


----------



## Hofbiker (11. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Hier ist der aktuelle Presseauzug zu den Bauarbeiten der Brennereisenbahn


----------



## sully77 (11. Juni 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> 7 Tage Radeln, und 3 tage Strand, bzw. schauen wir mal, ich halt das eh nie lange am Strand aus ;-)
> 
> Dann wünsche ich euch mal ne schöne Tour, wo fahrt Ihr denn lang? Und sehen uns spätestens im Shuttle am 7.8. Hehe.



danke, ebenso! es ist unsere erste tour, drum noch nicht so dramatisch: mayrhofen, pfitscherjoch, pfunderer joch, dann ausrollen bis garda... insgesamt 5 etappen


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Juni 2012)

wir fahren am 29.06 zu 4. von Roverto zum Brenner....dann die übliche Strecke nach Innsbruck mit dem Rad und dann wieder mit dem zug nach Garmisch..

Mich lockt ja auch eine "2. Translap" im Anschluss zurück, doch leider konnte ich die anderen davon nicht überzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campbeltown (12. Juni 2012)

...es gibt einfach zu wenig Werbung für den Süd-Nord-Cross mit Gardasee als Ausgangspunkt. Sonst könnte sich eine Süd-Nord-Gruppe mit einer Nord-Süd-Gruppe zusammentun. Unterwegs verabreden, Autoschlüssel, Papiere und GPS-Parkposition beim gemütlichen Alpencross-Bergfest-Hüttenabend gegenseitig übergeben und die Nord-Süd-Gruppe fährt dann halt auf dem Rückweg beim Start/Ziel nördlich der Alpen vorbei zum einfachen Autorücktausch...


----------



## RollingRolf (12. Juni 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Bahn oder Shuttle? Welches Shuttle? Irgendwelche neuen Anbieter dieses Jahr am Start? Und vielleicht irgendeine alternative zu No Limits Sportreisen, ... am besten jemand der zuverlässig ist, jemanden pünktlich abholt und ohne Angstschweiß nach München bringt.
> 
> Danke



Bahn? Shuttel?! Hast du kein Rad?!


----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Juni 2012)

Campbeltown schrieb:


> ...es gibt einfach zu wenig Werbung für den Süd-Nord-Cross mit Gardasee als Ausgangspunkt. Sonst könnte sich eine Süd-Nord-Gruppe mit einer Nord-Süd-Gruppe zusammentun. Unterwegs verabreden, Autoschlüssel, Papiere und GPS-Parkposition beim gemütlichen Alpencross-Bergfest-Hüttenabend gegenseitig übergeben und die Nord-Süd-Gruppe fährt dann halt auf dem Rückweg beim Start/Ziel nördlich der Alpen vorbei zum einfachen Autorücktausch...



der Sache würde ich persönlich skeptisch gegenüber stehen


----------



## elTorito (12. Juni 2012)

RollingRolf schrieb:


> Bahn? Shuttel?! Hast du kein Rad?!


 Sicher, aber nicht genügend Zeit, bzw. genügend Kraft, und dies Jahr mit Freundin im Anhang , also "Pussy Alpenüberquerung dies Jahr"


----------



## sully77 (12. Juni 2012)

elTorito schrieb:


> Sicher, aber nicht genügend Zeit, bzw. genügend Kraft, und dies Jahr mit Freundin im Anhang , also "Pussy Alpenüberquerung dies Jahr"



ah, daher der strandzwang...


----------



## ich_bins (17. Juni 2012)

also ich habe mit http://bikeshuttle-tirol.at/ gute erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## micha555 (30. Juli 2012)

Und ich heute mit Sport_Shuttle
 Die fahren tatsächlich täglich vom Gardasee an alle üblichen Orte im Voralpenland. 
Ich wurde sogar eingesammelt, obwohl ich der einzige nach Ehrwald heute war )))
Abholung am Hotel, netter Fahrer, Bikes im Bus....astrein! Klare Empfehlung!
Wüßte nicht, was bei einem Transalp Shuttle besser laufen sollte....naja, Zeitungen und Getränke for free vielleicht ;-)


----------



## UncleHo (6. August 2012)

Aufgrund von Unterspülungen zwischen Sterzing und Brenner ist die Bahnlinie voraussichtlich für zwei Wochen gesperrt. Die Bahnlinie ist bereits kurz vor Sterzing ebenfalls wegen Unterspülung unterbrochen, soll aber noch im Laufe der Woche wieder befahrbar sein. Schienenersatzverkehr ab Franzensfeste.


----------



## elTorito (10. August 2012)

micha555 schrieb:


> Und ich heute mit Sport_Shuttle
> Abholung am Hotel, netter Fahrer, Bikes im Bus....astrein! Klare Empfehlung!
> Wüßte nicht, was bei einem Transalp Shuttle besser laufen sollte....naja, Zeitungen und Getränke for free vielleicht ;-)



Hi, wir sind auch zurück, mit Sport Shuttle hat auch alles bestens  geklappt, pünktliche  Abholung, netter Fahrer, gemütliche Fahrt zurück, keine Hetzerei, wir sind über Arco nach Trento , dort erst auf die Brenner BAB, und dann übern Fernpaß, über Lermoos durch Garmisch weiter nach München.... Bei schönsten Wetter den ganzen AlpenX nochmal in Schnelldurchlauf von der Straße aus gesehen


----------



## Astaroth (10. August 2012)

Wir wurden von meiner Lebensgefährtin abgeholt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (24. August 2012)

wir sind mit[FONT="][URL="http://www.mypersonaldriver.de/"] www.mypersonaldriver.de[/URL][/FONT]    abgeholt worden. Hat alles bestens geklappt. Buchung im Vorfeld war genauso unkompliziert, wie die Abholung selbst. Per sms am Vortag der Abholung wurden die genauen Details noch einmal erläutert. Shuttle war pünktlich da. Räder wurden sorgsam und sicher verstaut. Fahrweise war in Ordnung. Gerne wieder.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Hofbiker (1. Oktober 2012)

Ab sofort ist die Brenner Eisenbahnstrecke auf  österreichischer Seite wieder unbehindert fahrbar! Da die Sanierung der  Strecke abgeschlossen ist. Info Link








                                                                                       __________________
                Gruß Tobias der Hofbiker


----------



## 3radfahrer (20. September 2014)

elTorito schrieb:


> Ich habs ja schon geschrieben "No Limits Sportreisen" ...
> 
> Das lief so ab, wegen der Zugverbindung ab MUC wollten wir auf Nummer sicher gehen, und haben bei der Firma nachgefragt und einen Extra Aufschlag für "Früheres abholen" bezahlt, das wars uns Wert , damit wir mehr Puffer haben...
> 
> ...


 

Genau so war es bei uns auch! Müsste eigentlich mal mehr Bekanntheit kriegen.

Nie wieder No Limits Sportreisen!!!

Der letzte Transport war ne echte Frechheit.

Hier in Kürze: 8Uhr Abholtermin, 10:30Uhr telefonischen Kontakt erfolgreich, 14 Uhr Abholung, Zug verpasst, jeder 50 Euro Aufpreis, 3 mal Umsteigen, Ankunft um Mitternacht!


----------



## fissenid (28. September 2014)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Genau so war es bei uns auch! Müsste eigentlich mal mehr Bekanntheit kriegen.
> 
> Nie wieder No Limits Sportreisen!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Genau so ging es uns auch mit NoLimits. Das war vor 5 Jahren, und der Kerl kommt immer noch damit durch!
Seither schon 2-mal mit Bike'n'Ride gefahren


----------



## Hofbiker (28. September 2014)

Ja, Wer GEIZ IST GEIL bucht, muss damit klar kommen.
Ich habe mit diesen Anbietern die besten Erfahrugen gemacht, die Abholzeiten haben perfekt geklappt.
David und BikeShuttle Tirol


----------

